# $250 L&M gift card, $180. Scarborough



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Long and Mcquaid $250 gift certificate | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Careful with those... there's been a lot more gift card fraud cases, event at the checkout counter & even with the PIN.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would never consider buying a gift card unless we met at the store and confirmed that it was valid for the amount described.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Always tell the staff member "I know Mcquaid". They'll treat you special.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Or I’m Long.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I would never consider buying a gift card unless we met at the store and confirmed that it was valid for the amount described.


And then buy something on the spot.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

CathodeRay said:


> Careful with those... there's been a lot more gift card fraud cases, event at the checkout counter & even with the PIN.





JBFairthorne said:


> I would never consider buying a gift card unless we met at the store and confirmed that it was valid for the amount described.





bw66 said:


> And then buy something on the spot.


The latest gift card scam is that you buy a gift card that checks out, then it turns out it was bought with a stolen credit card. Card gets cancelled and you’re screwed. If you buy something on the spot, you’d probably be fine unless they’re able to trace it back to you.

Get the seller’s ID.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Always get the sellers id. I require it for anyone coming to my home. The general populous is no longer trustable. That couple that got killed when selling that truck from Kijiji a few years back were apart of my friends family. Tragic.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sambonee said:


> Always get the sellers id. I require it for anyone coming to my home. The general populous is no longer trustable. That couple that got killed when selling that truck from Kijiji a few years back were apart of my friends family. Tragic.


I thought they just killed the driver. That was so terrible though. A rich guy buys a commercial incinerator to dispose of his victims. Who the fuck does that? He was also later charged with his father's murder and possibly his girlfriend.

update: Dellen Millard got 25 years for his father's murder, 25 years for his girlfriend and 25 years for the truck owner. 75 years as they are consecutive.

Dellen Millard and Mark Smich - Wikipedia


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

player99 said:


> I thought they just killed the driver. That was so terrible though. A rich guy buys a commercial incinerator to dispose of his victims. Who the fuck does that? He was also later charged with his father's murder and possibly his girlfriend.
> 
> update: Dellen Millard got 25 years for his father's murder, 25 years for his girlfriend and 25 years for the truck owner. 75 years as they are consecutive.
> 
> Dellen Millard and Mark Smich - Wikipedia


Wtf??? What was the motive for all this? Bizarre.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

To steal his truck supposedly.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> To steal his truck supposedly.


Thrill kills. He was quite wealthy, didn't need money. Was handed everything in life and, never having to work for anything, wanted something more exciting. 

As for buying a gift card, when I worked in retail we used to suggest meeting at the store, confirming card is valid, then buying a new gift card with that giftcard so if the original guy wrote down the numbers (to quickly make an online purchase before the new owner could spend it in store). they were useless as he wouldn't know the numbers of the new giftcard.


----------

